# my new plants



## Innes

I got loads of new plants today, I'm still taking pics so here the first one for now


----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes

last one for this plant


----------



## Xenon

species?


----------



## Innes

species... still working on them, lol I havent even looked at most of the plants, I just asked for £6 mixed bags, I'll be IDing these later









Plant2


----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes

last of this plant


----------



## Innes

this plant is a bit bigger, it doesn't quite fit in my filming tank


----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes

next plant


----------



## Innes

........


----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes

......


----------



## Innes

last one of this plant


----------



## Chad_linden

Nice plants. Do you know the name and species of each!?


----------



## Innes

as I said before I'll get ID's later

next plant


----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes

last pic of this plant


----------



## rbP NUT

i love the last plant, it looks like tiny bamboo


----------



## Innes

lol thanks....

next plant, again really too big for this tank.


----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## rbP NUT

these can be a real hassle, they constantly uproot, i just float them till the stems root and then i plant them


----------



## Innes

heres another plant









longer and straighter than the one before







again it really looks better in a bigger tank than this one


----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes

next plant


----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes

next plant, again needing a bigger tank to show it off


----------



## Innes

....


----------



## Innes

......


----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes

next plant


----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes

......


----------



## Innes

.....


----------



## Innes

....


----------



## Innes

.......


----------



## Innes

Last Plant


----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes

and here is my last pic of them for today


----------



## Innes

lol anyone good at ID's


----------



## rbP NUT

1-ammannia seneglenis, ?
2-vallisneria (corkscrew)
3-?
4-ceratopteris thalicroides (indian fern)
5-ludwigia natans (red ludwigia)
6-?
7-vallisneria(straight)
8-hygrophilia polysperma(mush plant)
9-cabomba aquatic
10-cabomba piauhyensis(red)

i could be totally wrong as im only just trying to learn


----------



## kozmo

Why do I expect a message in 3 weeks from posters asking why their plants have tons of algae (staghorn, hair, etc.) and what do I do to get rid of it.:rock: I am just playing.

So do you have Pressurized CO2 with at least 2 watts per gallon of lights? And what fertilizer are you using?


----------



## rbP NUT

kozmo said:


> Why do I expect a message in 3 weeks from posters asking why their plants have tons of algae (staghorn, hair, etc.) and what do I do to get rid of it.:rock: I am just playing.
> 
> So do you have Pressurized CO2 with at least 2 watts of lights? And what fertilizer are you using?


 whats that staghorn stuff?


----------



## kozmo

It looks like elk antlers and grows everywhere. It's a pain to get rid of. You get it when your Nitrates are too low.


----------



## IDONTKARE47

thats a lot of plants 
i bet its pretty hard to take care of too huh?


----------



## Hypergenix

Innes said:


> Last Plant


 that the plant that my rbp love to hide and kick it at but that shiet grow fast as hell


----------



## Hypergenix

can you post a pics of your whole tank??
thanks in advance


----------



## Innes

kozmo said:


> Why do I expect a message in 3 weeks from posters asking why their plants have tons of algae (staghorn, hair, etc.) and what do I do to get rid of it.:rock: I am just playing.
> 
> So do you have Pressurized CO2 with at least 2 watts per gallon of lights? And what fertilizer are you using?


 fortunatly these plants are really cheap, so if they die then I can replace them, I have learnt a few things about them though and I expect some of them to do quite well









but please any tips?









oh and can you explain the C02 thingy?


----------



## Innes

Hypergenix said:


> can you post a pics of your whole tank??
> thanks in advance


 they are now in 3 seperate tanks, I'll try to get pics, but I have no digi cam, and my webcam doesn't reach (hence the small tank in the pics)


----------



## Hypergenix

Innes said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you post a pics of your whole tank??
> thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are now in 3 seperate tanks, I'll try to get pics, but I have no digi cam, and my webcam doesn't reach (hence the small tank in the pics)
Click to expand...

thanks anyway









you should used plant gro from hagen







it will the plants back to green the next day


----------



## Husky_Jim

Innes you are a post whore!!!!









Nice plants...Number 6 is Dracaena Sanderiana which is suitable for terrariums and you have to get rid of it asap!!!!
I can't tell for sure for number 3 cause the plant is in bad condition and the pics are blurry but i am leaning towards that it is again a Dracaena Sanderiana but with Red-Green.

Use Saecem Flurish it will help them a lot.


----------



## Innes

husky_jim said:


> Innes you are a post whore!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice plants...Number 6 is Dracaena Sanderiana which is suitable for terrariums and you have to get rid of it asap!!!!
> I can't tell for sure for number 3 cause the plant is in bad condition and the pics are blurry but i am leaning towards that it is again a Dracaena Sanderiana but with Red-Green.
> 
> Use Saecem Flurish it will help them a lot.


 plant 3 is in great condition, and plant 6 is an aquatic plant


----------



## Husky_Jim

Plant number 6
Reference from "The Book of Water Plants"
Page 53:

Dracaena Sanderiana
*Green White Dracena*

_Plant with leathery,strudy,white-tinde leaves,suitable for terrarium._
*Origin:* Guatemala
*Water Temp.:* 18-22 C
*Lifespan:* 4 months underwater
*Propagation:* Via emerse top cutting

And here is a link from PlantGeek displaying Green Dracena:

PlantGeek.net


----------



## Innes

husky_jim said:


> Plant number 6
> Reference from "The Book of Water Plants"
> Page 53:
> 
> Dracaena Sanderiana
> *Green White Dracena*
> 
> _Plant with leathery,strudy,white-tinde leaves,suitable for terrarium._
> *Origin:* Guatemala
> *Water Temp.:* 18-22 C
> *Lifespan:* 4 months underwater
> *Propagation:* Via emerse top cutting
> 
> And here is a link from PlantGeek displaying Green Dracena:
> 
> PlantGeek.net


 I moved these 2 plants into my vivarium now


----------



## ctarry

Innes said:


> husky_jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plant number 6
> Reference from "The Book of Water Plants"
> Page 53:
> 
> Dracaena Sanderiana
> *Green White Dracena*
> 
> _Plant with leathery,strudy,white-tinde leaves,suitable for terrarium._
> *Origin:* Guatemala
> *Water Temp.:* 18-22 C
> *Lifespan:* 4 months underwater
> *Propagation:* Via emerse top cutting
> 
> And here is a link from PlantGeek displaying Green Dracena:
> 
> PlantGeek.net
> 
> 
> 
> I moved these 2 plants into my vivarium now
Click to expand...


----------



## grumble

My experiences with those last plants are that they get clogged in every possible filter and/or powerhead intake but still they're nice plants!


----------



## vtecbro007

props nice sh*t


----------



## Innes

the plants in my vivarium are not doing so good, some of the plants in my tanks have been eaten, but some are doing well


----------



## Scooby

Nice plants! didn't need so many closeups though LoL


----------

